# NEMECIDE Live - February 16th @ Good Times Emporium in Boston



## zimbloth (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey guys. We have a really cool show coming up on *Saturday, February 16th at the Good Times Emporium in Somerville, MA*. There's going to be some other cool metal bands there. It's a really fun place, it's not a dingy club, it's spacious and has good sound. I'd love to see some of you Massachusetts guys show up. We're going on at 9PM and it's only $8 at the door. For more info on the awesome venue, go here.

Let me know if you can come, and how many people you may bring. It should be a good time. Should be a lot of brutality and beer being administered  Hope to see some of you guys there!

PS: Our MySpace/Website will finally be updated with some songs/pics/etc within the next week or two. You can find us here.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 7, 2008)

As an added bonus to those who come, I might be able to arrange your photo being taken with my VHT and a groupy or two


----------



## Nick (Feb 7, 2008)

get a groopie to get some video footage for those of us outwith the 2000 mile radius!


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 7, 2008)

Nick said:


> get a groopie to get some video footage for those of us outwith the 2000 mile radius!



Haha, will do


----------



## Nick (Feb 7, 2008)

outwith the 7000 mile radius actually lol


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 7, 2008)

Groupies?


I demand pics.


----------



## Michael (Feb 7, 2008)

Will the cute blonde girl from your picstory be there?


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 7, 2008)

Michael said:


> Will the cute blonde girl from your picstory be there?



Of course.


----------



## Drew (Feb 7, 2008)

Motherfucker, I'll be in Utah that weekend. :/


How about you play a fucking show while I'm in town...?


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 7, 2008)

Drew said:


> Motherfucker, I'll be in Utah that weekend. :/
> 
> 
> How about you play a fucking show while I'm in town...?



Haha, sorry you can't come, maybe ask Chris if he'd be interested. That's a REALLY fun place. We have something on the 25th or 26th at the Massachusetts Institute of Art, but that'll be a small thing, not a big production like the Good Times show. It's alright we're going to be gigging heavily from now on, I'll let you know the next time one shows up


----------



## noodles (Feb 7, 2008)

Drew said:


> I'll be in Utah that weekend.



My condolences.


----------



## noodles (Feb 7, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> As an added bonus to those who come, I might be able to arrange your photo being taken with my VHT and a groupy or two


----------



## Abaddon (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## zimbloth (Feb 7, 2008)

Abaddon said:


>



Buddy, I'm still trying to find out how long our set is and some other info. Dave's # is invalid. Do you have Milo or Alex's number? I'd assume 45 min w/ 15 min setup time.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 9, 2008)

Drew, it looks like we're being offered a spot at the same venue on Saturday, March 21st if you can come.

Anyways, to the rest of you Boston guys, you should definitely come check it out if you can


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Feb 11, 2008)

i might be there, too. and do you still need Milo's number? i have that...


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 11, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> i might be there, too. and do you still need Milo's number? i have that...



Cool man, hope to see you there  I don't need Milo's # anymore but yeah give it to me anyways for future reference.


----------



## Drew (Feb 12, 2008)

March 21st looks a little more promising.  

Which Massachusetts Institute of Art? Not the one in Porter by chance, is it?


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 12, 2008)

Drew said:


> March 21st looks a little more promising.
> 
> Which Massachusetts Institute of Art? Not the one in Porter by chance, is it?



Yeah that'll be on a Friday (the 21st of March). 

The Mass Art one is on Huntington Ave, near Fenway I believe. That thing is going to be a very small show, probably just us playing to some friends. A buddy of mine goes there and said we could play there whenever we wanted, so I said sure. Good practice and all that. It's not nearly as big a production as the Good Times shows will be.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 13, 2008)

Any other Massachusetts sevenstringers coming? If anyone lives nearby and wants to come, but doesn't have transportation, a pickup can be arranged, just let me know


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Feb 14, 2008)

so i'll post this for the third time now lol....the MassArt building on Huntington is down the street from me, and actually not all that close to Fenway....closer to Northeastern and Wentworth.

I'll most likely be at the show Saturday night, and may have room in my car as well if a couple people need rides. i live in Mission Hill.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 14, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> I'll most likely be at the show Saturday night, and may have room in my car as well if a couple people need rides. i live in Mission Hill.



Awesome. There should be a nice turnout, great atmosphere. There'll be people there filming too, so be sure to be as obnoxious as possible


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Feb 14, 2008)

sweeeeet. btw i may have 2-3 people coming to the show on saturday as well. have to talk to them to see for sure.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 14, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> sweeeeet. btw i may have 2-3 people coming to the show on saturday as well. have to talk to them to see for sure.



Cool man, nice


----------



## Shawn (Feb 14, 2008)

Nick, i'll try to attend the March 21st show for sure.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 14, 2008)

Shawn said:


> Nick, i'll try to attend the March 21st show for sure.



Cool Shawn


----------



## noodles (Feb 14, 2008)

If we ever book a festival gig in that region, making it feasible to swing through Boston on the way to or from, then we'll have to set something up with your band. What kind of ins do you have with clubs in your area?


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 14, 2008)

noodles said:


> If we ever book a festival gig in that region, making it feasible to swing through Boston on the way to or from, then we'll have to set something up with your band. What kind of ins do you have with clubs in your area?



That would most certainly be epic and an honor to share the stage with you guys.

We're a pretty new band to the scene but we have been gaining a good rapport with a lot of the local places thus far. The place we're playing on Saturday, the owner seemed impressed enough by us enough to offer us future dates so I'm hoping after he actually sees us play we'll have some more pull there. Even though we're new we draw a lot more people than a lot of bands who are far more established, so we'll see. We have many shows coming up so hopefully we'll get more connections over time. We are friends with some pretty cool bands in the area though.

I personally do have some substantial connections in the industry, but it's the kind of thing where I wouldn't even want to bother tapping that resource until we were more established; probably signed and a decent fan base.

But again, we've been formed for 3 years but only started playing gigs last summer so right this moment I don't know how much pull I have, but that will be changing soon hopefully. Thus far we've played in Vermont, New Hampshire, and a couple places around here. The place we're playing Saturday (and March 21st) is a really nice venue though. It is quite large and has some cool features. 

This is what their website has to say: 

_"Surpassing the live venues in Boston, The Club puts on a show like no other. Your Friday or Saturday night is not complete without seeing one of New England's hottest bands in Good Time Emporium's concert stadium atmosphere. The Club boasts a 20'x30' stage, the best lighting and sound in the area and four 12'x12' screens displaying live footage of the band."_

We'll see how it goes, but the bottom line is: we'd be honored to share the stage with your band - anytime, anyplace.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Feb 14, 2008)

FWIW, there's a club opening soon that's part of a building owned by Berklee, and i have a feeling that it'll have some of the best sound for a small club in the area, and the stage manager told me she'd be perfectly willing to book rock/metal bands (she's into rock herself) as long as they respect the venue and sound guys (and knowing the people who would be running sound there, they're good guys).


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 14, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> FWIW, there's a club opening soon that's part of a building owned by Berklee, and i have a feeling that it'll have some of the best sound for a small club in the area, and the stage manager told me she'd be perfectly willing to book rock/metal bands (she's into rock herself) as long as they respect the venue and sound guys (and knowing the people who would be running sound there, they're good guys).



That's cool. We'd definitely love to play there too if that was a possibility. We basically are adopting an 'anytime/anyplace' policy at this point.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Feb 14, 2008)

cool....well, when it opens up, i'll see what i can do to get you in touch with the right people.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 14, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> cool....well, when it opens up, i'll see what i can do to get you in touch with the right people.



Nice, thanks man


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 16, 2008)

Show is tonight, looking forward to seeing those of you who are coming


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Feb 16, 2008)

who all's going? i'm not planning on wearing my ss.org shirt, but i'll keep an eye out for anyone wearing one.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 16, 2008)

I wish but definitely the next show.  I Hope the show goes well!


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow that was off the hook, amazing turnout, really nice venue, great crowd - a ton of fun. Thanks Ari for showing up, I hope you had a good time as well  If any of you other guys came and I somehow didn't see you, thanks for coming as well


----------



## budda (Feb 17, 2008)

any pics?


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 17, 2008)

budda said:


> any pics?



Not yet, just got back, I'm totally worn out and need to sleep. Pics will be pouring in soon I'm sure, I'll post some.


----------



## budda (Feb 17, 2008)

sweet!

yeah its 7:11AM, i got up at 1PM yesterday... havent slept yet.. its odd..

anyway, take care nick  lol


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Feb 17, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Wow that was off the hook, amazing turnout, really nice venue, great crowd - a ton of fun. Thanks Ari for showing up, I hope you had a good time as well  If any of you other guys came and I somehow didn't see you, thanks for coming as well



yeah, especially shit-talking the bands between you guys and Summoning Hate lol....they were so bad 

btw i didn't realize how much odd-meter stuff SH did, that was pretty cool.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 17, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> yeah, especially shit-talking the bands between you guys and Summoning Hate lol....they were so bad



Yeah, we're all really happy with how it turned out. I didn't expect we'd have by far the biggest crowd considering we're so new, but it was cool. For a band playing their 2nd ever gig, I thought our sound was fantastic as well. Definitely as good start to hopefully a long career.

Jumping off the stage during the outro of our finale was so fun, people have been calling/IM'ing me all day about it  Wireless wins.

Again it was cool to see you there, perhaps at the next show you'll be playing with SH


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 25, 2008)

In the event anyone wants to see some pictures of the show last week, here are some excerpts. Videos to come soon 


I. So it begins







II. Steve






III. More Steve






IV. Buddy & Bass Steve






V. Buddy






VI. Jackass 






VII. HP Lovethrash






VIII. Apparently black dudes with cowboy hats dig us 






IX. Super Fans






IX. They REALLY got plastered 






X. I like this shot.






XI. You know you dig the shirt.






XII. VHT


----------



## Michael (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice pic's man.  Looks like it was a killer show.


----------



## FortePenance (Feb 25, 2008)

Fucking ace. Plastered chicks rock haha. Did you get a haircut man? I could have sworn you had longer hair last time.

Oh and cool shirt too. I love those kinda shirts with weird or funny slogans


----------



## Drew (Feb 25, 2008)

I DO dig the shirt.  

I also need to come to your shows just to hit on that blonde chick.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Feb 25, 2008)

drew, come to the show on the 21st!

and i don't get the shirt, i was trying to figure it out all night at the show....wtf is that a quote from?


----------



## Drew (Feb 25, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> and i don't get the shirt, i was trying to figure it out all night at the show....wtf is that a quote from?



 

In death, everyone has a name, and his name is Robert Paulson. 

Bob had bitch tits. 


March 21st?


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 25, 2008)

Drew said:


> March 21st?



We're playing at Good Times again on March 21st, with WarriorOfMetal's band as well 




WarriorOfMetal said:


> and i don't get the shirt, i was trying to figure it out all night at the show....wtf is that a quote from?



Yeah it's from the movie "Fight Club", I just thought it was kind of funny.



FortePenance said:


> Fucking ace. Plastered chicks rock haha. Did you get a haircut man? I could have sworn you had longer hair last time.
> 
> Oh and cool shirt too. I love those kinda shirts with weird or funny slogans



Yes I did get a haircut actually. I went about a year and a half without one, figured it was finally time.


----------



## budda (Feb 25, 2008)

nice pics! cute girls! win! 

now you need to do soemthing about that beard lol


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 25, 2008)

budda said:


> nice pics! cute girls! win!
> 
> now you need to do soemthing about that beard lol



I have a lot of things to work on that take priority over the beard


----------



## Drew (Feb 25, 2008)

Cool, I think I can make it. I'll try to drag the Notorious Q.U.I.G as well if he's back in town.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 25, 2008)

Drew said:


> Cool, I think I can make it. I'll try to drag the Notorious Q.U.I.G as well if he's back in town.



Haha, cool man that would be fun


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Feb 25, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> We're playing at Good Times again on March 21st, with WarriorOfMetal's band as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep...it'll be my 3rd show with Summoning Hate

and i thought it might be Fight Club, but having not yet gotten around to seeing it (for a long time i thought it seemed stupid, until a friend explained it to me in a way that made it sound interesting a few months ago), i don't get all the references


----------



## Drew (Feb 25, 2008)

It's actually a SERIOUSLY good movie, and the book is just as good. I thought it sounded stupid based on the previews - "great, a manly movie designed to pull in chicks because Brad Pitt waltzes around without a shirt" until a buddy made me watch it anyway. It's probably #2 behind The Matrix for movies that really surprised me.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 19, 2008)

We're playing here again THIS FRIDAY if any of you guys wanna come and hang out and see a night of relentless metal


----------



## skinhead (Mar 19, 2008)

Good luck with the show, and the older show pics are great.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 19, 2008)

skinhead said:


> Good luck with the show, and the older show pics are great.



Thanks Frank


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Mar 19, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> We're playing here again THIS FRIDAY if any of you guys wanna come and hang out and see a night of relentless metal



hell yeah, let's get all the New England guys to come out 

Summoning Hate & Nemecide at GTE!


----------



## Drew (Mar 22, 2008)

Sorry I didn't make it, guys - I got LOADED last night. Ari, you caught me between scorpion bowl races at the Hong Kong when you called, on an empty stomache at that, too. You can imagine how things went from there...  

I made it home to eat something at about 10 and contemplated trying to catcha cab out, but realistically I wasn't in the kindof shape to go somewhere else, so... :/


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Mar 22, 2008)

no problem. i have a shit-ton of pics to post, i'll start a new thread, and i'm sure nick will have a bunch as well.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 22, 2008)

Drew said:


> Sorry I didn't make it, guys - I got LOADED last night. Ari, you caught me between scorpion bowl races at the Hong Kong when you called, on an empty stomache at that, too. You can imagine how things went from there...
> 
> I made it home to eat something at about 10 and contemplated trying to catcha cab out, but realistically I wasn't in the kindof shape to go somewhere else, so... :/



It's alright, there'll be other shows. Glad you had a fun night too at least


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 26, 2008)

Man, we found out one of our fans (one of our singer's pals) died on the way home from the show in a car accident. What a shame. He was a really cool guy too 

Brian M. DeGrandis - BostonHerald.com


----------



## Lucky Seven (Mar 26, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Man, we found out one of our fans (one of our singer's pals) died on the way home from the show in a car accident. What a shame. He was a really cool guy too
> 
> Brian M. DeGrandis - BostonHerald.com



That's terrible!  RIP


----------



## noodles (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow, that's awful.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 26, 2008)

Holy shit that's horrible


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 26, 2008)

R.I.P !


----------

